# Summit Creek



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a Canon EOS Rebel XSi a couple weeks ago and have been really struggling to get a scenic to work out. Last night I finally got one that I was pretty happy with. Let me know what you think and comments or advice are always welcome.

I shot this in TV mode so I could control my shutter speed and get the blurred water effect I was going for.










Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XSi
Lens: Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS Kit Lens
Shutter Speed: 1/3 second
F Number: F/14.0
Focal Length: 30 mm
ISO Speed: 100


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good to me! Put a black border around it.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I like it, If you like to shoot water with movement a graduated neutral density filter will give you the water movement you want without the whites being washed out and still keep the darker parts of the scene correctly exposed.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

dougtee said:


> I like it, If you like to shoot water with movement a graduated neutral density filter will give you the water movement you want without the whites being washed out and still keep the darker parts of the scene correctly exposed.


+1

The best in the biz are the Tiffen HT. I prefer the 0.6 (4x)

http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=s ... 0Graduated

These also work great for sunset shots to properly expose both the sky and the darker landscape beneath.

Nice shot!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys . I been wanting to experiment with water


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I took this last week at Shoshone Fall near Twin Falls, ID
1/2 sec. F 22
+1.7 exp. comp.
with a Grad. ND G1 Cokin filter


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

1 more Shoshone Falls
1/2 sec F22
Graduated ND G1 with
Neutral Grey ND4-0.6


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

you guys are in another league (you included Thresher) very nice :!: :!:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice pics, young fellers.

Shoshone Falls is my o' my favorite USA waterfalls.


----------

